# Destin Redfish



## Shallow Minded (Aug 14, 2014)

This weekend I plan to fishing around the Destin area for Reds during the sun rise, but Destin is new territory for me, Ive never fished that area. I have seen on Google earth a long strip of flats in between Okaloosa Island and Destin its right off high way 98. I also plan to fish around Marler Bayou beacause it also looked good on Google earth. I was hoping to gain some knowledge about the spots Ive seen on Google, any other spots that are good, and the best strategy on those spots for catching that Cajun bacon. I would also like to know what spot I should fish first during the sunrise.

Thanks!


----------



## kodiak250 (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't say much because I didn't have a ton of luck but hit up the Half Hitch Tackle shop and talk to those guys. Very knowledgable and can give you good easy spots to find.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Trout and reds were thick on the grass beds near the mid-bay bridge. I've caught a lot of reds near the Destin Bridge as well. If you aren't having any luck there, try crossing the bay and fishing the flats to the north (postal point, black point, and Meigs park area). If all that fails call me at 855 6858 and I'll give you a few more spots to look... Good luck.

Oh one more thing-the Coast Guard Station has a jetty-make sure to check it for black snapper, redfish, and trout. Also Spanish and bluefish frequent the area with the odd black drum and sheepshead as well.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

As for how to catch them- Popping cork with shrimp or small baitfish (finger mullet, greenies, menhaden) work well. Jigs are also a good bet-I like white/red for redfish. Topwaters are more for trout but sometimes a nice red will blow up on a top pup. Hope this helps.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

gmoney said:


> Trout and reds were thick on the grass beds near the mid-bay bridge. I've caught a lot of reds near the Destin Bridge as well. If you aren't having any luck there, try crossing the bay and fishing the flats to the north (postal point, black point, and Meigs park area). If all that fails call me at 855 6858 and I'll give you a few more spots to look... Good luck.
> 
> Oh one more thing-the Coast Guard Station has a jetty-make sure to check it for black snapper, redfish, and trout. Also Spanish and bluefish frequent the area with the odd black drum and sheepshead as well.


+1 on the Coast Guard Station. Biggest Red I've ever caught was off that jetty last year. 45"


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f36/9-5-9-11-destin-bridge-422226/

Here ya go. Just north of the destin bridge on the island. I've been having some good luck. Redfish, bluefish, and lady fish.


----------



## Shallow Minded (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input! I can't wait to try these new spots!


----------

